# Maria Mancini De Gaulle (M) Cigar Review - a gem



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I would have to disagree with many of the characterizations of this cigar.

I just finished smoking one after it was sitting in my humidor for ab...

Read the full review here: Maria Mancini De Gaulle (M) Cigar Review - a gem


----------

